

Show HN: Diligu: Our microblogging music-discovery site - jocke12

http://diligu.com<p>Would love to hear some feedback.<p>We also intend drive revenue (it's being implemented as we speak) by having a system where minor artists, for a very small cost - think under 10 cents per user - can reach a targeted group of listeners. The working name of this functionality is "Sponsored Diligus". With this we provide a platform where up-and-coming artists can show their music to the world, for a small fee, and receive instant feedback, instead of having to wait for their listeners to come to them.
======
sebg
Hey Diligu friends - Great job launching something especially in the music
business space.

Some feedback:

1\. The head line "we f*cking love music" is not about me the user it's about
you the company. While it's nice to know it doesn't tell anything about the
website.

2\. Some spacing between the picture, the "Want to ..." and the list of songs
would help give the elements some breathing room.

3\. On the top bar on the front page you have "Start", "Join Today" and "Sign
In". The "Start" link just takes me back to the front page. This was confusing
as I thought that "Start" and "Join Today" were actually the same thing.

4\. I like the idea though dislike the people you are going to charge. Minor
artists rarely have extra funds to through around on marketing that is not
directly tied to concerts, t-shirts, stickers, etc. Here you are asking minor
artists to pay for people they want to reach without actually (at least where
I could see) trying to convince me as a minor artist that a) you have enough
people for me to care, b) that they are worth paying, and c) that they really
are worth 10 cents per user.

5\. Outside of the three free songs on the front page - it's not clear to me
that is has anything to do with microblogging or music-discovery or that as an
artist that I can buy audiences.

6\. If it is a microblogging website, I'd love to browse users or artists
without having to sign up/in with twitter and/or facebook.

7\. Using uservoice - i'm not always a fan of this because I clicked on it and
all I saw were problems that people had with your service that I hadn't even
thought about. Note - this isn't to say that you should hide the problems.

8\. In the footer you link to API and then when I click into it you tell me
that you don't have anything ready and that I should contact you to tell you
what I want. Perhaps it's better to not say anything until you actually have
it? Otherwise it really raises expectations and makes the product feel
incomplete.

9\. In the footer you also have twitter (blog). For me these are two very
different things so I was surprised that they went to the same place. In a
similar point to the API, if you don't have a blog, that's cool - just don't
put it so that expectations are kept on the right things.

10\. If you are going to sell audiences, are you going to provide some money
back to users?

11\. I tried to sign up using twitter. What you want to do with my twitter
account is pretty crazy - especially "Update your profile." There is no way
that I would ever sign up for a service has the ability to change my twitter
profile. Also, tweeting out for me is my boundary line. Also somewhat shocking
is following new people for me. Perhaps I haven't been using all the new music
startups, but for a website that i'm supposed to be using to discover new
music, these seem like pretty harsh consequences for signing up.

12\. So I signed up/in anyway to give feedback. Once I sign up you then ask me
to come up with a user name. Couldn't you have used my twitter account? This
extra step doesn't add anything to your service (haven't seen what this user
account will be used for or what it means) so it's just another step that
would make me want to close the browser.

13\. I selected a genre "indie" and then couldn't figure out how to move to
the next steps. I finally realized after clicking on a ton of stuff that I had
to click on something that looks like a pasta shell. When I hover over it the
eye opens and it says follow. This is really hard to understand and doesn't
tell me what to do.

14\. If I click on indie / electro / pop user "Peng" is at the top of the list
for all of them. If I click sequentially, I don't actually see the list of
people change so it makes it look like these are the only people that I'll be
able to follow. perhaps make this random so at least it makes it look like
there's all type of users.

15\. I'm not entirely sure why I want to follow people or how it will make my
life awesome. Most of the text talks about Diligu not why following people
will make my life awesome.

16\. I followed user "peng", then I go to step two and you ask for more
credentials to more services? Here is where I stopped. This is way too hard
and way too many steps to jump through before I can even start enjoying the
service.

17\. I skipped the rest of the steps and the first thing I see when I finally
get in is a huge ad telling me to give you my facebook credentials so that it
can find new friends for me. So far i've spend like 10 minutes trying to get
into the website and no value has been provided to me yet.

I like the idea of a twitter where the followers I can follow are based
exclusively on their musical tastes. However, I think you have to rethink your
onboarding process and how to add value to the user right off of the bat.

Good luck and keep us updated!

~~~
sebg
ps. Please please please have a link where I can destroy my account. When you
get a chance please close down account "Sebastian" Thanks.

